# Purchasing home tapes



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

I am looking at attending hynotherapy or getting in home tapes, any suggestions? Would sessions with a live Dr. be better for relief and does anyone have feedback on the different series of tapes and which you have had success with?Getting married in 3 1/2 months and desparately need some relaxation techniques to help me through the day


----------



## jackson (Apr 1, 2000)

Although I am only on day 13 of Mike's tapes, I felt that I had to respond to your post. I was first introduced to hypnotherapy 25 years ago by a clinical psychologist I was seeing. Haven't used it for 20 or more years, but when Lotronex was removed from the market I thought I'd give Mike's tapes a try. They are so relaxing and have helped with anxiety more than I could have imagined. I look forward to listening to them and miss them terribly on the days that are "rest days". Can't advise you on anything else, except to tell you that if you are open to the idea of hypnotherapy, Mike's tapes are great. I would think that they would benefit you with or without a hypnotherapist.


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

hateit,Many of us have had success with Mike's tapes. It would probably be better to see a hypnotherapist in person, the problem is, there are VERY few that understand how to treat IBS. Mike is a trainer of therapists, and is hoping to train others in his techniques, but at the moment, there is little understanding of how to treat it properly. Be aware, if you call hypnotherapists in your area, they will tell you that they can treat it. Unfortunately, all you will probably get is general stress/pain sessions, rather than the gut specific treatment Mike provides. If you do chose a therapist in your area, make sure they know what IBS is and find out their treatment plan.AZ


----------



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

I have actually called someone from 'Mind Over Matter'. They are right in my area and I found them on this site.. has anyone heard of them, went to sessions, etc? What types of info should I be looking for to get past the fact that they claim to know how to treat IBS?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some hypnotherapist do know how to treat IBS. It's just not all of them.I would ask if they have any specific training in using hypnotherapy for IBS. How long have they been treating IBS patients? How many IBS patients (approx) have they treated? Generally how much does it help the patients they treat? Are there any former patients that would be willing to give a reference?Those sorts of questions can help you feel out the therapist. And as always it needs to be a good match between you and them. The right "chemistry" is important.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hateit, Mike has some questions you can ask in trying to find the right therapist. One question I would ask though is what kind of hypnotherapy do they use,like gut directed or gut specific,but Mike can answer this more thouroughly.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I think I am familiar with Mind over Matter, at www.mindover.com. Is it Susan Bishop in Pacifica, CA? I have seen her website, and exchanged email, but have no personal experience with her. She was trained by Melissa Roth. Melissa Roth was a former IBS sufferer that improved with hypnotherapy and now teaches other hypnotherapists. She says her techniques are based on those by Drs. Whorwell and Paulsson, who are leaders in the field of IBS and hypnosis. Again I have no personal experience with either hypnotherapist. Please let us know how it goes.AZ


----------



## hateit (Mar 7, 2001)

I surely will. I actually have my first appt with her this Saturday afternoon.. I'll check in after that and let you know. Thanks for the info.


----------

